# Cognitive behaviour therapy for irritable bowel syndrome.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIEur J Gastroenterol Hepatol. 2005 Jan;17(1):11-4. Related Articles, Links Cognitive behaviour therapy for irritable bowel syndrome.Hutton J.Department of Psychological Medicine, King's College Hospital, London, UK.The UK Department of Health states that there is suggestive, although not conclusive, evidence for the efficacy of cognitive behavioural therapy (CBT) in irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and that CBT should be considered as a treatment option for the syndrome. This paper provides a general introduction to CBT, the principles which underlie it and how they can be applied to IBS. The components of CBT for IBS are described in some detail. Guidelines for gastroenterologists are provided on how these principles can be used to inform their practice and the existing outcome data are reviewed.PMID: 15647633


----------

